# Mandatory Safety Lanyards 4/1/21



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Saw a few postings on other sites about this. I always wear mine so it's no big deal to me. Starts the first of the month I guess.

*Here is the official law:*
Section 503 of the Coast Guard Authorization Act of 2018 required manufacturers of covered recreational boats (less than 26 feet in length, with an engine capable of 115 lbs. of static thrust) to equip the vessel with an ECOS installed as of December 2019. Owners of recreational vessels produced after December 2019 are required to maintain the ECOS on their vessel in a serviceable condition. It is recommended that recreational vessel owners regularly check their existing ECOS system to ensure it works, following manufacturer’s instructions.

Section 8316 of the National Defense Authorization Act of 2021 requires individuals operating covered recreational vessels (less than 26 feet in length, with an engine capable of 115 lbs. of static thrust; 3 HP or more) to use ECOS “links.” Using the ECOSL is required only when the primary helm is not within an enclosed cabin, and when the boat is operating on plane or above displacement speed. Common situations where ECOSL use would not be required include docking/trailering, trolling and operating in no-wake zones.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Won’t catch me without one while under way, not even short runs in shallow water.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Won’t catch me without one while under way, not even short runs in shallow water.


Same here. I keep mine looped on my throttle. I've taken to wearing my auto inflate jacket when I'm solo. I had a scare a while ago on an early morning tarpon run in the dark and it's easy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

How on the hell did this just become law I Always wear mine you gall out the boat stops thats a no brainer right there.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken this was already happening, but was highlighted by the 12 year old sailor killed when his instructor fell out of his chase skiff


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah, and any builder or dealer needs to make damn sure they go over this and other safety items with their clients upon delivery and get a signed copy stating the client understands the hazards of boating and you went over these safety items! Our dealership, the boat manufacturer, and engine manufacturer were sued in 2002 over a client getting drunk on a solo trip, at night, left the helm to take a leak while under way, fell out, and became fish food! His family filed suit against us all and the only thing that stopped a bogus pay out was our pre delivery safety sheet signed by the client!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Same here. I keep mine looped on my throttle. I've taken to wearing my auto inflate jacket when I'm solo. I had a scare a while ago on an early morning tarpon run in the dark and it's easy.


I wear mine around my knee so I have free arm movement. It’s easier to get on too.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I like the knee idea! I have a good friend who was thrown from his skiff while offshore in the Atlantic on the calmest of days. No kill switch. Prop cut him and he was in big trouble but another boat saw his skiff circling and rescued him. He was very experienced at the time and not someone I would have expected to have this accident. I always wear mine. Still don't wear my PFD on nice days but should.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow thanks so much for sharing, I’ve spread the word to buddies. I stupidly have not been good about wearing mine and I should know better having had one particular close call. Will make it a habit moving forward.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I may have this story a bit off but I think there was a guide here in Tampa that had a ray jump into his boat and knock everyone out and he had his lanyard on.

A decade or do ago a client at a lodge in the Bahamas was killed after they were thrown and the captain wasn't wearing the lanyard.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wear mine around my knee so I have free arm movement. It’s easier to get on too.


X2 unless I am running my tiller skiff


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

It takes 2 seconds to put it on. Crazy not too.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Got tossed once, that was enough. Got lucky! Lesson learned. I wear around my leg as well to keep hands and arms free.


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

I like the knee idea.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiller it's around my wrist, console I usually clip it to my shorts.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I wear a LIfeguard lanyard around my ankle. Looks like a bright red surfboard leash. I It allows me to move around a little but most importantly, my hands are free.
It was made law in Texas last year.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

I’ve seen one with the big red surfboard leash type connection used for Yamaha jet ski...looks like the same clip as Yamaha outboard kill switch...can anybody confirm before I order one?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

State law ?

Is it in the Nav. Rules?


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a 1994 15hp Merc that only has an on/off switch. Am I legal to run it?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to attach mine to my mask.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TidalFly said:


> I’ve seen one with the big red surfboard leash type connection used for Yamaha jet ski...looks like the same clip as Yamaha outboard kill switch...can anybody confirm before I order one?


The Lifeguard Lanyard does not come with any of the kill switch keys. I bought a multi-pack from West Marine and then put it on mine. I also keep an extra kill switch on board and at home.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any boat made 2020 and newer is required to maintain a working cut off. Prior to that it's a bit murky, but if it's equipped you should use it.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Xcapnjoe said:


> I'm going to attach mine to my mask.


🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Czech_Mate said:


> 🤣😂🤣😂


Of course I'm only kidding. I don't wear a mask...

I do wear a lanyard though when I'm getting down because I've actually seen a runaway boat, and I've seen the fool hardy attempts to stop it. If not for the prevailing NW wind the thing would have run in circles until the 5 gallons was spent.

I keep my tiller tensioned, if I fall overboard my boat will keep going, and I don't want to be responsible for an errant skiff. I wear that lanyard like a ring around my finger.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Czech_Mate said:


> 🤣😂🤣😂


I was going to get a second one to attach to my 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Are y'all talking about the kill switch lanyard. Then speak English not alphabet s
I keep mine wound around the steering wheel while trailering. The leg wrap might be my new style


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Are y'all talking about the kill switch lanyard. Then speak English not alphabet s
> I keep mine wound around the steering wheel while trailering. The leg wrap might be my new style


You must have figured out what we were discussing based on your reply. 
Yes, around the knee is where it’s at.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You must have figured out what we were discussing based on your reply.
> Yes, around the knee is where it’s at.


I don't think he gets it. He don't seem to like the alphabet.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Jason M said:


> I was going to get a second one to attach to my 5 gallon bucket.


That'll work! Perfect usage.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Xcapnjoe said:


> I don't think he gets it. He don't seem to like the alphabet.


Don't like government speak
Section 503 of the Coast Guard Authorization Act of 2018 required manufacturers of covered recreational boats (less than 26 feet in length, with an engine capable of 115 lbs. of static thrust) to equip the vessel with an ECOS installed as of December 2019.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Xcapnjoe said:


>


So did they get chopped up or what and what happened to the bikini girl


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> So did they get chopped up or what and what happened to the bikini girl


I don't know... I suspect bikini gal was eaten.
Seems like the kids took it in the head.

I posted them to earn brownie points with the powers that be. Universally, they and to love PSA's.
Think it worked?


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> So did they get chopped up or what and what happened to the bikini girl


Rescued the bikini girl, not sure what happened to the dude. I like to write my own ending when they don't show it. Oh, and the boat missed the kid and dad. Had a scare a while back when I forgot to attach the lanyard, luckily I knew to get low when the boat took an abrupt turn. I attach it to a loop on my pants / shorts because it is at about the same level. Used to wearing a leash on a surfboard so attached to the knee or leg doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Don't like government speak
> Section 503 of the Coast Guard Authorization Act of 2018 required manufacturers of covered recreational boats (less than 26 feet in length, with an engine capable of 115 lbs. of static thrust) to equip the vessel with an ECOS installed as of December 2019.


I'd like to make a correction if I may.

Coast Guard AUTHORITARIAN Act of 2018.

We're turning Chinese, I think we're turning Chinese, I really think so.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it only applies to boats built in 2020 and on




Engine/Propulsion Cut-Off Devices


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> I think it only applies to boats built in 2020 and on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like loopholes. It's fun to watch the left try to close them. 

They're the reason velcro was applied to shoes. The dumbing down is complete.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go argue the political stuff on FB please. There's nothing wrong with common sense safety, and this is about as common as it gets guys.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Use to be a NJSP- Marine Police officer years ago. While on patrol noticed a boat running in circles, went to check and found the owner in the water with a huge deep cut into his forehead. Lucky for him he had his PFD on. Boat doing one of the circles ran over him and the prop got him, lucky it didn't kill him. So yeah wear the cut off switch. Boat was 15" Boston Whaler.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just to be clear, it appears to state that manufacturers are required to install them on new boats, not that operators are required to use them, correct?

FWIW, I do use mine on my tiller skiff and have the same view of them as motorcycle helmets, you’re stupid if you don’t wear one but it shouldn’t be against the law.

Not a fan of the idea of being pulled over “because I couldn’t see if you had a kill switch lanyard on”, or being cited for not having it attached while loading the boat on the trailer. I don’t use it there as I run the boat on halfway, then leave it in gear idling to keep it from sliding backwards while I run up and attach the winch strap.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Just to be clear, it appears to state that manufacturers are required to install them on new boats, not that operators are required to use them, correct?
> 
> FWIW, I do use mine on my tiller skiff and have the same view of them as motorcycle helmets, you’re stupid if you don’t wear one but it shouldn’t be against the law.
> 
> Not a fan of the idea of being pulled over “because I couldn’t see if you had a kill switch lanyard on”, or being cited for not having it attached while loading the boat on the trailer. I don’t use it there as I run the boat on halfway, then leave it in gear idling to keep it from sliding backwards while I run up and attach the winch strap.


In Texas it is a law and that means yes, you could be pulled over for not having one visibly in use. I wear mine all the time after seeing a few boating accidents where a kill switch would have saved lives. My friend’s father was killed in the early 2000’s after being thrown from his bass boat after hitting a stump in the lake and his boat circled around and killed him. If you are thrown from your boat and it goes out of control and kills or injures someone that’s your ass. Wear your kill switch, it’s not a ridiculous cloth mask, this device will effectively save a life or lives.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ibefisherman said:


> Use to be a NJSP- Marine Police officer years ago. While on patrol noticed a boat running in circles, went to check and found the owner in the water with a huge deep cut into his forehead. Lucky for him he had his PFD on. Boat doing one of the circles ran over him and the prop got him, lucky it didn't kill him. So yeah wear the cut off switch. Boat was 15" Boston Whaler.


I wonder if it was the pfd keeping him on the surface that got him whacked?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Xcapnjoe said:


> I like loopholes. It's fun to watch the left try to close them.
> 
> They're the reason velcro was applied to shoes. The dumbing down is complete.


I think u got spanked.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Just to be clear, it appears to state that manufacturers are required to install them on new boats, not that operators are required to use them, correct?
> 
> FWIW, I do use mine on my tiller skiff and have the same view of them as motorcycle helmets, you’re stupid if you don’t wear one but it shouldn’t be against the law.
> 
> Not a fan of the idea of being pulled over “because I couldn’t see if you had a kill switch lanyard on”, or being cited for not having it attached while loading the boat on the trailer. I don’t use it there as I run the boat on halfway, then leave it in gear idling to keep it from sliding backwards while I run up and attach the winch strap.


I would like to see the exact wording....seems the FAQ's kind of dance around the issue of before 2020 and mandatory connection. I could not find anything on FWC website.

A quick ck of Fl. stat. does not address cut off switches/lanyards.So until it is put into the USCG nav. rules it will be unenforceable by locals/state.......Looking further.......


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Why does it f'ing matter about the year and loophole? Wear the f'ing switch. It could also save YOUR life. It isn't much to ask. 

While running at night, I've nearly been thrown out due to a rogue wave, including nearly throwing my brother over board. I was glad to had my switch on.

I wear a small carabiner that I attach it to - quick and easy.

Any jack ass can buy a boat or jet ski without any training or license. Personally, I think there should be the same laws for operating a boat that is required for driving a car. People should get a license and understand basic safety. This is one of them. I am sure many of you will disagree with that - but doing a simple Google search for boating accident may change your mind. You complain about idiot jet skiers - that would take more than a few off the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> I wonder if it was the pfd keeping him on the surface that got him whacked?


Naa, it was being tossed overboard and the captain not wearing a kill switch


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SEC. 8316. ENGINE CUT-OFF SWITCHES; USE REQUIREMENT.
(a) In General.--Section 4312 of title 46, United States Code, is
amended--
(1) by redesignating subsections (b), (c), and (d) as
subsections (c), (d), and (e), respectively; and
(2) by inserting after subsection (a) the following:
``(b) Use Requirement.--
``(1) In general.--An individual operating a covered
recreational vessel shall use an engine cut-off switch link while
operating on plane or above displacement speed.
``(2) Exceptions.--The requirement under paragraph (1) shall
not apply if--
``(A) the main helm of the covered vessel is installed
within an enclosed cabin; or
*``(B) the vessel does not have an engine cut-off switch and
is not required to have one under subsection (a).'*'.
(b) Civil Penalty.--Section 4311 of title 46, United States Code,
is amended by--
(1) redesignating subsections (c), (d), (e), (f), and (g) as
subsections (d), (e), (f), (g), and (h), respectively; and
(2) inserting after subsection (b) the following:
``(c) A person violating section 4312(b) of this title is liable to
the United States Government for a civil penalty of not more than--
``(1) $100 for the first offense;
``(2) $250 for the second offense; and
``(3) $500 for any subsequent offense.''.
(c) Effective Date.--The amendments made in subsections (a) and (b)
shall take effect 90 days after the date of the enactment of this
section, unless the Commandant, prior to the date that is 90 days after
the date of the enactment of this section, determines that the use
requirement enacted in subsection (a) would not promote recreational
boating safety.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Especially important when fishing alone...which I do a lot of. I clip the lanyard to the D-ring on my inflatable life vest. I like the knee idea too.👍🏻


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

There is a plus to not wearing a lanyard; Bad news, we found a body in da bayou. Good news, we got a dozen blue crab when we pulled it up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There seems to be some confusion. You do not need to have the lanyard on when operating at idle speeds. Such times as docking, loading, or trolling. So obviously there was some common sense discussion prior to implementing.

Seriously though, why would anyone not wear it when running a small boat, especially through Shallows or chop. Just seems foolish to me. I'll guess those are the guys who have never hit an unmarked oyster bar in the early morning, or a stump in a murky canal..... Things can happen quick!

It will be a few more years, but the FWC is gearing up to make anyone operating in state waters have a boaters safety card on them.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some day fwc will enforce the over powered boats like all the Gheenoes running around ............ha!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I worked many an accident involving prop cuts do to people being ejected without the kill switch attached, it was really more hazardous with cable steering. It is always a good practice to have the kill switch lanyard attached to you, shit happens in a hurry.


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes you have to wear it.








Two uninjured after being thrown from boat in Charlotte Harbor


Around 7 a.m. the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) and the Lee County Sheriff's Office responded to the report of an unmanned boat that was running in a circle, according to FWC.




abc-7.com




Sunday morning, Bokelia, 2 people ejected.
Boat ran in circles.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cork said:


> Yes you have to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like somewhere around Jug creek


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How on the hell did this just become law I Always wear mine you gall out the boat stops thats a no brainer right there.


Because it shouldn’t be a law. It’s common sense.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

kylet said:


> Because it shouldn’t be a law. It’s common sense.


Well common sense isn't all that common anymore and there is no dumbass vaccine.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Well common sense isn't all that common anymore and there is no dumbass vaccine.


That’s fine. Still doesn’t need to be a law. Don’t need to be illegal to forget to replace fire alarm batteries. Don’t need to go to jail for not wearing sunscreen. Don’t need a fine for spraying bug spray on skin. Don’t need to go to jail for eating fast food. 

They keep this up, Im gonna find where they are anchoring their boats and I’m gonna dump all their damn tea.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I agree with the law, for the fact that someone's lack of common sense can harm me. If someone's lack of common sense causes them harm, that's their choice. If their lack of common sense harms me or some innocent bystander, then that's negligence and should be addressed legally.
There shouldn't be the need to legislate common sense issues, but that's the world we live in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why is there an argument


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why is there an argument


Cause that's what we do


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Cause that's what we do


Cut it out! Bwahaha


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I agree with the law, for the fact that someone's lack of common sense can harm me. If someone's lack of common sense causes them harm, that's their choice. If their lack of common sense harms me or some innocent bystander, then that's negligence and should be addressed legally.
> There shouldn't be the need to legislate common sense issues, but that's the world we live in.


Careful there, that’s the left’s argument for mask mandates, vaccines being mandatory, and gun control. Not trying to turn this political and get everyone’s panties in a bunch, but “it might harm someone” isn’t a good reason to make legislatio.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Guys, this isn't some liberal, political, tyrannical.....BS. This is a common sense regulation that should have been put in place decades ago. No different then seatbelts, airbags, and antilock breaks on cars that have proven to reduce fatalities. I just wish the boaters safety course/boat license came with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Careful there, that’s the left’s argument for mask mandates, vaccines being mandatory, and gun control. Not trying to turn this political and get everyone’s panties in a bunch, but “it might harm someone” isn’t a good reason to make legislatio.


That makes no sense.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I think it makes perfect sense. If you want to do something stupid that pretty much really only endangers yourself, then go for it. I call that population control. That said I guess going overboard in a busy inlet could put others in harms way. Don't want to wear a helmet on your go fast bike, suit yourself. 

I do feel there are bigger fish to fry than going after this small little detail. I'd prefer you make legislation requiring some kind of safety course on the water and then to each their own.

FWIW I rarely use the safety lanyard, unless I'm alone and have a good run ahead of me, or feel like it would be a good idea to put it on, but I don't use it moving from spot to spot.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

This really isn't about the possible fool at the helm guys. This is about the consequences of his mistakes. The passengers on his boat that can be hurt or worse, the other boats that might be impacted (like the 12 year old that helped push this along), the properties that can be damaged, the dangers to first responders trying to mitigate the situation.....

Maybe it's not a fool at the helm at all.. Look back at the stories over the years including members here that have decades of safe boating experiences. Then one day something happens beyond thier control. A snapped steering cable or failed hydraulic line, a large boat ripping past you in a cut that you can't avoid. Hitting underwater debris.... It happens to the best of us.

If this is really an issue then buy a remote cut off switch. It's like $200. Arguing against this is pointless, as you should have been doing it already.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t care if you want to smoke a pack of cigarettes an hour, if you light one and hand it to my six year old I’ll knock your teeth out. Same goes for running a boat with no kill switch. You hit something and lose control of your boat and injure or kill someone your ass is grass because you are putting others in harm’s way. This isn’t about over regulation, the horse is dead and we’ve all beat it but it needs as many licks as it takes to get it through everyone’s head. Wear your damn kill switch lanyard when on plane.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Guys, this isn't some liberal, political, tyrannical.....BS. This is a common sense regulation that should have been put in place decades ago. No different then seatbelts, airbags, and antilock breaks on cars that have proven to reduce fatalities. I just wish the boaters safety course/boat license came with it.


It is over reaching. I agree it is similar to seatbelt laws. More regulation. It’s ok, glad many are safe now. I’m sure that since this is now law they can figure everything else out now for themselves


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Like Smack said, this isn't overreaching, it's overdue! To many idiots out there, not enough common sense. There's a reason they have come with every outboard for decades, but there are to many "it'll never happen to me" guys out there. That's why you see posts about it happening at least monthly.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Like Smack said, this isn't overreaching, it's overdue! To many idiots out there, not enough common sense. There's a reason they have come with every outboard for decades, but there are to many "it'll never happen to me" guys out there. That's why you see posts about it happening at least monthly.


The 3 deaths that could have been prevented over the past decade... like I said it’s cool. I don’t care - not the first stupid law. Idiots will always find a way. I’d love to see the statistics on this needed law. There hasn’t been laws coming out for decades. It actually opposite. They only required it on large horsepower and not small which your larger horsepowers are more recent. They did that because they are stupid. You are more likely to be thrown from a smaller vessel than a larger vessel regardless of horse power. If you’re worried about a rogue boat running killing an innocent bystander, then I don’t know how you would leave the house. All that’s hyperbole and beside the point, which is this doesn’t merit a law. Maybe part of an educational course, but it’s a joke of a law and the effect of the law will be near null. Passing a law with the intended audience being stupid people... I’m sure this will bring it all together for them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

kylet said:


> The 3 deaths that could have been prevented over the past decade... like I said it’s cool. I don’t care - not the first stupid law. Idiots will always find a way. I’d love to see the statistics on this needed law. There hasn’t been laws coming out for decades. It actually opposite. They only required it on large horsepower and not small which your larger horsepowers are more recent. They did that because they are stupid. You are more likely to be thrown from a smaller vessel than a larger vessel regardless of horse power. If you’re worried about a rogue boat running killing an innocent bystander, then I don’t know how you would leave the house. All that’s hyperbole and beside the point, which is this doesn’t merit a law. Maybe part of an educational course, but it’s a joke of a law and the effect of the law will be near null. Passing a law with the intended audience being stupid people... I’m sure this will bring it all together for them.


What the fuck does it matter? Where are you going while running a boat that keeps you from sliding a lanyard around your wrist, knee or clipping it to your shirt? I’m anti mask, anti communism, anti over regulation but this really does not affect any person that has enough common sense to have been doing this for years already.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

3 deaths, you are joking right? You Sir are the reason we need these types of regulations. You should put down your Natty lite and try the Google machine. The statistics are published annually. 

I run into burning buildings and cut people out of wrecked vehicles for a living. So I can tell you with confidence there are a reason for these simple safety features. Stop being lazy and just wear the lanyard!


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the fuck does it matter? Where are you going while running a boat that keeps you from sliding a lanyard around your wrist, knee or clipping it to your shirt? I’m anti mask, anti communism, anti over regulation but this really does not affect any person that has enough common sense to have been doing this for years already.


I’ve stated that pretty clearly. I’m not anti anything. Laws arent justified by being good ideas or based on whether they affect people with a specified level of intelligence. Laws, honestly shouldn’t be exclusive to any sort of intelligence. Laws set precedent. This country was never supposed to be as regulated as it is. It’s a recipe for failure. You can spend all day convincing me (who wears a kill switch) why wearing one is smart and a good idea, (as you could wearing a seatbelt, not smoking/drinking, exercising, praying, etc.) But that really has nothing to do with anything I’ve said. 
As two people who are at the intelligence level that the law won’t affect us, we probably both can understand it’s probably best to agree to disagree.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> 3 deaths, you are joking right? You Sir are the reason we need these types of regulations. You should put down your Natty lite and try the Google machine. The statistics are published annually.
> 
> I run into burning buildings and cut people out of wrecked vehicles for a living. So I can tell you with confidence there are a reason for these simple safety features. Stop being lazy and just wear the lanyard!


Then it should be not problem to Post it.

I don’t care what you do for a living unless it pertains to legislative law, it’s irrelevant. Unless you areclaiming you do all that stuff due to failure to wear a killswitch?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know of three deaths of people in my immediate circle that could have been prevented by wearing a kill switch just here on the middle coast of Texas.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

maybe boats should have safety harnesses like seatbelts, and you should be required to wear a helmet. Maybe airbags? None of those would create a situational danger like incidentally losing power and control of a vessel. Not trying to troll or be a smart ass, just additional food for though regarding safety.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Literally the very first item that comes up with a simple Google search.





__





Accident Statistic






uscgboating.org





Why would losing power after getting tossed overboard create a situational danger? It's preventing a worse one!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

And we do water and swift water rescues as well, so it pertains directly to why this regulation was put in place.


----------



## James A. Sterling (Sep 14, 2016)

Just what we need, another law. I'm sure there will be a tax to follow with it.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Literally the very first item that comes up with a simple Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I googled ECOS, Cut Off Switch, Engine Cut of Switch, Killswitch, kill switch, engine kill switch, a few articles come up regarding the recent laws but nothing remotely close to comprehensive research.

I gave that accident report as much due diligence as I'm willing to. After browsing and then doing a CTRL+F there is no mention of a ECOS or kill switch. I did notice the stats for people ejected from boat which is not prevented by a ECOS but that amount was a minimal relative to the statistics and obviously cant be determined whether or not an injury or casualty would have an effect with and ECOS. The glaring issue appears to be alcohol consumption according to this accident report. 

I don't know the answer to that question, but I can provide a few examples of the situation I proposed in which danger would exist with incidental loss of power or control due to an ECOS. Boaters who operate on waters with barges/current should be situationally considered in danger with loss of power. Boaters who operate in passes, inlets or narrow canals should be situationally considered in danger with incidental loss of power or control due to ECOS.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

James A. Sterling said:


> Just what we need, another law. I'm sure there will be a tax to follow with it.


Pretty soon we will need a lawyer to determine whether we are following the law with boating/fishing/hunting regulations from state to state and federally.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm glad my shifters old my boat would stop 50 yards from where I fell out and it's an action craft so it's basically a barge everytime I board it compared to my Gladesman. But I always wear my safety lanyard as I fish the Everglades and I don't wanna be treading water down the too many crocs and bull sharks.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a good friend who was severely injured when he stood up while underway and connected to his ECOS. Not saying they don't make sense, just saying be thoughtful about how you use one. He was thrown backward against the helm, ended up losing his spleen, spending over a week in the hospital, and faced months battling an infection at the surgery site.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> I have a good friend who was severely injured when he stood up while underway and connected to his ECOS. Not saying they don't make sense, just saying be thoughtful about how you use one. He was thrown backward against the helm, ended up losing his spleen, spending over a week in the hospital, and faced months battling an infection at the surgery site.


Killswitch lanyards love those Edson knobs when standing. Ask me how I know


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

We can argue about legal overreach but I can't believe that we're debating wearing a kill switch.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Jason M said:


> We can argue about legal overreach but I can't believe that we're debating wearing a kill switch.


What post are you referring to?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Good thing this one had a hot foot.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

This one didn’t have a hot foot.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Neither did this one.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> Good thing this one had a hot foot.


I’m not sure what state he was in, but with a 250 he was probably already required by law to have killswitch attached. Kind of case in point to what I have been saying. I know that’s a single example, but that’s usually how dumb laws work. They’re pretty much only useful for liability purpose. However that is already assumed by the operator of the vessel, so now he his double in trouble. Double, triple, quadruple illegal... don’t matter if they die which is inevitable eventually.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> Neither did this one.


That’s why you’re not supposed to have over tightened throttle tension. Curious as to how that one ended - probably ran out of fuel eventually. That can be the next law, throttle tension within a certain lb range.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

kylet said:


> That’s why you’re not supposed to have over tightened throttle tension. Curious as to how that one ended - probably ran out of fuel eventually. That can be the next law, throttle tension within a certain lb range.


I’m just playing devil’s advocate. I hate to see any more laws on the books than necessary myself but am also a big advocate for wearing the dang lanyard having been party to a wrongful death suit because a drunk guy decided to take a leak while on plane and on a solo trip. We won the suit but not without a fight! Also, now that we are expecting out own little miracle after 20years together I feel like doing 200mph on a scooter or triple digits on the water or something as silly as not wearing a lanyard are all in my past. I have someone else to think about that needs me now. But believe me, I can’t stand government intervention. That said, maybe they felt if it were passed into law like seat belts that a few lives could be saved by people just avoiding the ticket. Hell, that’s the only reason I wear a seatbelt lol!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

kylet said:


> What post are you referring to?


None in particular. I just didn't realize how much controversy it is.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Think of the revenue it will generate from all the “ I didn’t see your kill switch on” stops.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RJTaylor said:


> Think of the revenue it will generate from all the “ I didn’t see your kill switch on” stops.


There aren’t enough game wardens to enforce the laws we already have.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There aren’t enough game wardens to enforce the laws we already have.


Low hanging fruit 

Don't forget about city, and county marine units as well.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I wear mine on my belt loop, especially when I'm by myself


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm hooked to a D-ring on my inflatable PFD. One reminds me to wear the other.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I see that most here do wear a Kill Switch lanyard of some type or another. I think most wear one for safety reasons and not because it may or may not be the law depending on where you live or use your boat.

I am one who rarely uses one but after seeing and hearing stories on here and over the years I should know better. There was a recent incident here locally in the Jupiter area that could of gotten really bad but it only damaged the boat and a few docks as there were 2 people ejected from the boat.

I added a Kill Switch to my jon boat over 20 years ago but it to was seldom used. As recent as last weekend I was offshore alone in my 22 Grady White and it was rolling a steady 3 plus feet at 15 miles off of Palm Beach. I did not wear it.

As of this writing I will make a better attempt to wear one especially when I am solo offshore, in the backcountry, or bays.

Yesterday I ran Whitewater Bay solo in my Mako 181 and wore it on my ankle/leg almost everywhere I went for the whole day. It was not that bad and over time I am sure I will get use to the idea of wearing one when I remember. This will improve safety for myself as well as anyone that happens to be in the same area as me trying to find my Hot Spots or where not to fish on most days.

So this forum got me to this point of trying to be safer on the water................. 

*Thanks MS Group! * 

I also did a Harley Ride today that was about 350 miles. No Helmet - There is still hope for me somewhere


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Mako 181 said:


> I also did a Harley Ride today that was about 350 miles. No Helmet - There is still hope for me somewhere


I quit riding when I had trouble picking up my bike.

As far as a lanyard... got to admit I'm a little on the lax side.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys need to get your shit together! Haha


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

It is together.... all in our heads 
Packed full of shit


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

These automatic kill switches have been around for awhile









Amazon.com: FELL Marine Mob+ Wireless Man-Overboard Cutoff Switch : Sports & Outdoors


Buy FELL Marine Mob+ Wireless Man-Overboard Cutoff Switch: Electrical Equipment - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I strap mine to my crank. Gives me LOTS of room to move around while underway. Hope I don't fall out!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My kill switch lanyard is always clipped to my belt loop when running the tiller. No exceptions.

I also have a spare lanyard in my dry bag in case I get tossed and my passenger needs to idle back and pick me up for some reason.

I actually went through how to use it with my daughter(s)...so they know how to get things cranked back up if they find themselves in the boat alone...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mako 181 said:


> I also did a Harley Ride today that was about 350 miles. *No Helmet* - There is still hope for me somewhere


As someone who has carried a motorcycle license since 1990 and who logged many years / miles on a Suzuki and a Ducati...you need to rethink wearing a helmet.

I won't get too far into it, but I took a junebug in the faceshield, a lawn mower tossed rock in the side of the helmet, and a semi tossed piece of retread in the forehead during my years of riding. Any of those three would have knocked me off the bike at highway speeds. I also have a good friend who would be eating through a straw today if he had landed on his chin without the benefit of his helmet after hitting a deer on his cycle, going over the bars, and landing in a ditch on the side of the road. He kept that helmet for years after that with the bashed and rashed chin section...

There are two types of riders...1) those who have dropped their bike and 2) those who will drop their bike. There really are no exceptions to that maxim...

Alright...back to kill switches...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

crboggs said:


> My kill switch lanyard is always clipped to my belt loop when running the tiller. No exceptions.
> 
> I also have a spare lanyard in my dry bag in case I get tossed and my passenger needs to idle back and pick me up for some reason.
> 
> I actually went through how to use it with my daughter(s)...so they know how to get things cranked back up if they find themselves in the boat alone...


Good idea on the spare lanyard. I've been starting to go over this with my kids who are 11 and 8. Last time we were out I was running to the first spot, stopped, raised the engine and asked them what they had to do to get started again.

I went well until my daughter tried to start the engine twice...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys need to get your shit together! Haha





Mako 181 said:


> It is together.... all in our heads
> Packed full of shit


easy to spot the $hit heads,
they got brown eyes because their full of it up to there...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I just got this from Boats US

*Federal safety rule, which goes into effect April 1, 2021, applies to boats less than 26 feet operating at plane or above displacement speed.*









Photo: NASBLA
Too many small powerboat operators leave the lanyard to the engine cutoff switch dangling uselessly unattached to the skipper. A new law, effective April 1, 2021, should go a long way to remedying that safety hazard.
Engine cutoff device wear requirements for recreational boat operators are part of the January 1, 2021, passage of the National Defense Authorization Act, which included a U.S. Coast Guard Reauthorization. These devices, commonly referred to as engine cutoff switches (ECOS) are designed to prevent a boat-strike injury if an operator is accidentally ejected overboard while underway.
Engine cutoff devices can be located at the helm of the boat or on the tiller or body of an outboard engine, and typically connect a boat’s operator to the cutoff switch with a lanyard. Some new ECOS device eliminate the lanyard and rely on wireless proximity devices to shut down an engine if the operator goes overboard. Use of these wireless devices, an electronic "fob" worn by the operator that turn off the engine when submerged in water, are also acceptable under the new rule.








The wireless Fell Marine MOB+ stops the engine when activated by water submersion. (Photo: Fell Marine)
Section 8316 of the National Defense Authorization Act of 2021 requires a vessel operator to use ECOS on certain vessels less than 26 feet when traveling on plane or above displacement speed.
Exceptions to the ECOS requirement include if the main helm of the vessel is in an enclosed cabin or the vessel is not operating on plane or at displacement speed. Low-speed activities such as trolling or docking do not require use of an ECOS. The vessel operator is also exempt if the boat's motor produces less than 115 pounds of static thrust — or about the size of a 3-hp engine. 
The new rule applies to all navigable waterways. Current federal law preempts states from enacting or enforcing a law on a subject that is different from a federal law on the same subject. States also cannot enforce federal law. The National Safe Boating Council notes that the U.S. Coast Guard expects to reach out to the seven states (Alabama, Arkansas, Illinois, Louisiana, Nevada, New Jersey, and Texas) that currently have some form of ECOS requirement to determine enforcement. In the 43 states without ECOS rules, it's expected that a new ECOS law violation would be adjudicated in federal court. While boat operators who fail to follow the new requirement could face a $100 civil penalty for the first offense, BoatUS expects the Coast Guard's initial focus will be education. 
Boaters are encouraged to check the U.S. Coast Guard website for additional information on this new use requirementand other safety regulations and recommendations.
"BoatUS supports responsible use of cutoff devices and wants to get the word out to boaters to be aware of this new requirement so they may prepare," said BoatUS Manager of Government Affairs David Kennedy. "We believe the new requirement allows recreational boaters to operate their vessels in a practical manner while increasing boating safety."
Kennedy suggests boat operators double check to see that their engine cutoff switch is working and begin the season by getting into a good habit of wearing it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Mako 181 said:


> ECOS requirement


Ya'll making such a fuss I decided to take a look at the control attached to the 60 HP Merc...
No lanyard but the do-hicky it would have been attached to is there.
Think I'll just tie on a piece of parachute cord to it.
April is coming soon and the main place I run that boat is the delta and that's also the only place I've ever had a LEO ask to see my fishing license.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Im pretty surprised how serious people are about this on here, I have gone out with maybe ten guides in my life and don't remember one ever wearing one, I have been out with people on this site and they didn't wear one. I basically don't do it unless its totally unknown shallow territory like choko, deep rolling water which I actually wear my life vest in usually too, or if its just a windy bitch out. But a normal day, it doesn't go on.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm with @crboggs, been carrying an extra lanyard in the boat as well as a spare key. The one time I got thrown out of the boat, the key float bead chain had wrapped around the kill switch lanyard and when I fell out of the boat, I took the kill switch and key with me. Yes the boat stopped but the cheapo bead chain on the float broke and the key ended up in the water. I got back on the boat with my buddies and we still had to call a friend to swing by my house and bring out a spare key.
My current set up has the key switch in the glove box and the kill switch on the dash. Also by using a Life Guard lanyard attached to my ankle, it leaves my hands free and when turning the wheel, I don't have to worry about the lanyard wrapping up around the wheel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Im pretty surprised how serious people are about this on here


Its kinda like wearing a seat belt for me now...just habit.

And its probably more prevalent for those of us who run tillers and are often standing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yes the boat stopped but the cheapo bead chain on the float broke and the key ended up in the water.


Yeah. I replaced the bead chain with one of those plastic straps like cops might use for cuffs.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

All it takes is one spotted eagle ray when you’re not expecting it....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ben said:


> All it takes is one spotted eagle ray when you’re not expecting it....


_lol_ Yeah...I've had one jump across my path before. Easily 10 feet in the air about 30 yards in front of me while I was running. Don't wanna think about it landing in the boat...

Around here you're most likely to bunny hop a manatee or have dolphin playing in your wake. And I've seen dolphin that probably outweigh the skiff tuck themselves in pretty tight...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

But I can run a 28 Contender with 3 350’s at 70+ MPH and not be included.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Always wear mine when on plane. Have been tossed before.


----------

